# Post Hip-Hop Videos That are Enjoyable!



## AlternateEgo (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;caI1my93sgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caI1my93sgg[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Iox9s7PPpEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iox9s7PPpEA[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

are you spamming your own vids again, spammy2?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 10, 2013)

This is your brain on drugs. Stay in school kids.


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2013)

hip hop and enjoyable aren't allowed in the same sentence together


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;MnzelBd0lcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnzelBd0lcQ[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> hip hop and enjoyable aren't allowed in the same sentence together


I had the exact same thought. I didn't want to be a curmudgeon, but you emboldened me. So I grab my cane, slip in my "in public" dentures (they're whiter and more complete), and 

whippersnappers.
cn


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> hip hop and enjoyable aren't allowed in the same sentence together


annnnd just like that we're divorced !!


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> and just like that you've become my ex wife


</3,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 10, 2013)

fuck yeah crackory is back


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;pgYAwkObad0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgYAwkObad0[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> fuck yeah crackory is back


did crackory promise you a percentage also? if so, what's your cut?


----------



## biglungs (Mar 11, 2013)

nobody enjoys that shit go get a real job ur rhymes r garbage and off beat


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> did crackory promise you a percentage also? if so, what's your cut?


a track on his soon to be released snd soon to turn platinum album.. self titled crackory I believe


----------



## AlternateEgo (Mar 11, 2013)

YAY 1 person was happy I'm Back woot! Either way i would like the people who say im not entertaining to try and film 15 minutes of themselves smoking on the porch we will see who is more interesting...
and i am not spamming I post less threads than 90% of the RIU community, maybe thats a blessing haha
the haters are spamming with negative remarks. Where are your hip-hop vids? why you hating? Why are you in my thread?

[video=youtube;6WsegVlsXWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WsegVlsXWM[/video]

i made this vid to show myself and check out other hip hop so please post good vids
i recommend you youtube search "sly boogie freestyle" to see some ill ass ridiculous rhymes!!! 

http://www.reverbnation.com/crackory/song/16417471-guap-my-personal-fav


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 12, 2013)

now that is fucking funny


----------



## AlternateEgo (Mar 12, 2013)

hey i just did a new freestyle im sure you would enjoy thanks so much for the negative and positive feedback i can further tune my approach. Please remember to post hip hop vids that are enjoyable. i want to hear what my target audience delightfully enjoy. heres my newest freestyle enjoy!

[video=youtube;wp9Yk_5wPYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp9Yk_5wPYw[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2013)

reported as spam.


----------

